# hungry paramedics



## HeadUp (Feb 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIyahfmfk7A


----------



## MMiz (Feb 2, 2008)

That's a good one!  Sometimes when we sat at the same post for hours I'd be tempted to order a pizza or get delivery of some kind.  Never happened though.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 2, 2008)

Too many times of ordering and getting toned out.......sigh.  A new meaning to the words "FAST FOOD" LOL


----------



## Jon (Feb 3, 2008)

I can't see the video here at work.

But... I did once order a pizza while on a standby on July 3rd.... Dominos had lots of fun with that, and I got 4 seperate callbacks to BE SURE that I really wanted a pizza delivered to the red and white ambulance parked IN FRONT of the Philadelphia Art Museum at 9PM. (We were on standby for the stage build (that had been completed) and the food tent that was supposed to be open had closed up when the stage techs went home. So my partner and I needed food. That was entertaining.. and the delivery guy got a good tip


----------



## medicdan (Feb 4, 2008)

That video is very funny-- what ever happened to _Candid Camera_? The judgment of some people continue to amaze me. 

I have defiantly ordered food to the station and not been there to collect it. Fortunately, at my station in Israel, we have a deal with one of the pizza places-- if we order a pizza and call them when toned out (before receiving the pizza), they will hold the pizza for us.
When I am not in the mood for pizza, there are a whole bunch of eateries withing a few blocks of the station. When I am in the mood for a call (and lunch/dinner/breakfast), I give my partner my cell number and go to get food and inevitably get toned out as soon as I leave or as soon as I order my food.


----------



## Jon (Feb 4, 2008)

all them great falafal and Schwarma stands


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 21, 2008)

Funny.  I always eat at places that will hold m food for me when I'm on call.


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Mar 21, 2008)

i remember one time my squad was eating quiznos, just sat down and took our first bite and we get toned. And of course we parked our response vehicles across the street. It was quite interesting seeing us sprinting through the crosswalk half eaten food in hand (didnt want to waist it, lol)


----------



## mdkemt (May 11, 2008)

Thats great!  Very enjoyable and I can understand that dire hungry need when in the middle of a call.


----------



## mdtaylor (May 12, 2008)

There are places that our service will not allow us to patronize while in uniform. (i.e. Willie's Icehouse) But, they have the best burgers in town. So, our answer was to park in the same shopping center parking lot and have them deliver.

We get our burgers, and our uniforms are never seen inside Willie's. But they have to deliver in an unmarked vehicle....


----------



## Jon (May 12, 2008)

mdtaylor said:


> There are places that our service will not allow us to patronize while in uniform. (i.e. Willie's Icehouse) But, they have the best burgers in town. So, our answer was to park in the same shopping center parking lot and have them deliver.
> 
> We get our burgers, and our uniforms are never seen inside Willie's. But they have to deliver in an unmarked vehicle....


Out of curiosity... why are you not allowed to go there? Do they serve alcoholic beverages?

Are you paid or volunteer?


----------



## TheMowingMonk (May 12, 2008)

whats the problem with going in in uniform? they a bar or something?


----------



## mdtaylor (May 13, 2008)

Jon said:


> Out of curiosity... why are you not allowed to go there? Do they serve alcoholic beverages?
> 
> Are you paid or volunteer?





TheMowingMonk said:


> whats the problem with going in in uniform? they a bar or something?



Oh yeah.... they serve alcoholic drinks at a bar, not just drinks served at the dinner table.

Combination paid/volunteer.


----------



## emtwacker710 (May 13, 2008)

yea, when I go to dinner with my crew we always tell the server that if we get up and run out we will be back..lol, we have the ambulance outside and we will come back don't worry, we have had an instance one time where we knew the manager that was on and there was a new server and we got a call and went to get up and the server tried to stop us and make us pay, luckily the manager we knew came out and told the server to let us go and he knew we would come back....stupid server


----------



## uselessmedic (May 16, 2008)

sometimes when we go long distance, there is a Hooters that has 1 of the best grilled chicken sandwiches around and we'll park infront of another store in the shopping center, wander around window shopping and slip into Hooters for lunch and away we'll go.


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 25, 2008)

sweet, but i like Carls Junior better on scene. cause it gets all over the place


----------

